# استفسار: هل يصح تركيب مواسير الصرف الصحي تحت اللبشة وكيف طريقة التركيب حسب الكود؟



## mooath (8 يونيو 2015)

استفسار: هل يصح تركيب مواسير الصرف الصحي تحت اللبشة وكيف طريقة التركيب حسب الكود؟


----------



## eehaboo (11 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
لا ينصح أبداً بتركيب مواسير الصرف ضمن الخرسانة المسلحة وذاك لصعوبة الصيانة والإصلاح حال حدوث تسريب أو تلف لا سمح الله ...وإن كان ولابد من تركيبها يجب تركيبها ضمن مجرى فراغي داخل اللبشة أو سليفات بآلية تتيح سحبها واستبدالها ...لن يفي الشرح بالغرض ..إذا كان بالإمكان ارفاق مستندات لطبيعة العمل وخطط الصرف وسوف اقوم برسم التفاصيل التي تفيدك في العمل والتنفيذ بالشكل السليم ..تقبل مروري..


----------



## g00 (29 يونيو 2015)

السلام عليكم 
قبل الحديث انا ليس مهندس ولاكن فنى واقوم بهذا العمل كثيرا 
نعم يا اخى يصح ويتم عمل التمديدات على حسب كام حمام وطبخ ويتم توصيلهم بالجوره او المنهول الموجود فى السرداب 
ونقوم بعمل طبات تسليك للصيانه اذا حصل انسداد ويتم فحص البيبات قبل صب الخرسانه 
والافضل اختيار افضل انواع البيبات


----------



## hazemss (30 يونيو 2015)

eehaboo قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ...
> لا ينصح أبداً بتركيب مواسير الصرف ضمن الخرسانة المسلحة وذاك لصعوبة الصيانة والإصلاح حال حدوث تسريب أو تلف لا سمح الله ...وإن كان ولابد من تركيبها يجب تركيبها ضمن مجرى فراغي داخل اللبشة أو سليفات بآلية تتيح سحبها واستبدالها ...لن يفي الشرح بالغرض ..إذا كان بالإمكان ارفاق مستندات لطبيعة العمل وخطط الصرف وسوف اقوم برسم التفاصيل التي تفيدك في العمل والتنفيذ بالشكل السليم ..تقبل مروري..


اخي العزيز 
عندي سؤال عن مستوى السليفات 
ع اي لفل توضع السليفات و شو العوامل اللي بتحكم مستوى السليفات


----------



## علاء رسمي محمد (14 يوليو 2015)

hazemss قال:


> اخي العزيز
> عندي سؤال عن مستوى السليفات
> ع اي لفل توضع السليفات و شو العوامل اللي بتحكم مستوى السليفات


المنسوب الحاكم هنا ( اقل منسوب ) يتحدد من منسوب بايب الصرف داخل غرفة

 التجميع ( منهول صرف او غرفة مضخات ) للتوصيل علي الصرف العمومي و بعد كده احسب بالراجع المسافات و الميول لباقي المناطق
المهم تحقق الميول من المكان المراد صرفه حتي غرفة التجميع.


----------



## walat77 (1 مايو 2017)

شكرا


----------

